# Mites?



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

This is probably me just being a worrywart but is this much "build up" (I'm not sure what else to call it- is it extra keratin?) normal under his cere? Concerned that it might be the beginning of scaly face mites


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Katherine,

That does not look like mites to me.

It appears Niko's cere is just a bit dry and peeling.
If he'll allow you to do so, take a Q-tip with a drop of olive oil and rub it gently across that area on his cere (be very careful not to get any in his nares).*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks! I didn't think it was but I was unsure. I'll see if he'll tolerate the olive oil.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck - let me know how it goes. :fingerx:*


----------

